# First meet of 2008?



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

*First meet:- 6th March 2008! Rushmere!*

well guys and gals. There has been some banter on other threads about another wee meeting so I was wondering who's up for it? will we keep the same venue as last time or will we try something different?

Whast does everyone think?


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Do you need to ask, 

I'm there


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

where was the venue?


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

pete_172 said:


> where was the venue?


Pete get with the times - how could u not no :tumbleweed:

GHB


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

pete_172 said:


> where was the venue?


Rushmere shopping centre Craigavon!

I think we should go there again, its handy if its raining


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

sounds good.... when were you thinking?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

So, when do we want to do this?! late feb or will wait until the start of march!


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Thurs night still? 6th march?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

SOUNDS GOOD!! Are u buying the Maccy d's for us all!!!


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

you wouldnt want her to ronald 

her milkshakes are crap


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Sounds good to me - give me a few weeks to play wit the new g220


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Sounds good, was good job last time. Hopefully have the van kitted out by then or I will be down as the 'Big Gay Biker' part II lol


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

stoneyfordni said:


> you wouldnt want her to ronald
> 
> her milkshakes are crap


AHEM that's not what you said last night


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

freak one off type incident 

prob a mixed up order (A)


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

fine, ill not offer again


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

is it just me or am i the only one thinking of a proper meet , bit of grub etc , maybe a Saturday /Sunday , somewhere central as a few people travelled a bit last time iirc 

my 2P


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

As long as they're not expecting anywhere with proper cutlery with you around


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

long as they do beans you can blow:wave:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I as hoping the big gay biker thing had been forgotten!!!


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

hmmmm I may be down that neck of the woods 1st week of march I may pop along in my rental car n show you some lovely swirly paint


----------



## Boydie (Mar 12, 2007)

I'll go! the car will probably not be clean though


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thurs 6th March sounds good to me!


----------



## gordyb (Dec 10, 2006)

ill be there!


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

gordy it says you havent washed?? dirrty....


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

pete_172 said:


> gordy it says you havent washed?? dirrty....


Haha - he loves it :detailer: - FWT


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

i do wash! but some of us actually work for a lovin and dont have that much time to come on her, unlike yous STUDENTS! 

back on topic - ill be there!


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

dubsport said:


> i do wash! but some of us actually work for a lovin and dont have that much time to come on her, unlike yous STUDENTS!
> 
> back on topic - ill be there!


ah that above comment was by gordy_b who was ridiculously using my computer and signed in AS ME (yes, dubsport) whilst tryin to slag me an my right hand man pete_172 (much love brother) off :wall:

Clearly this shows the height of his "intelligence" :lol:

You should have went an been a STUDENT son - maybe u would then no more than how to push a pen! :tumbleweed:

Anyway - back to the main reason i was here an noticed that fools work, who will be doin the photos for the meet - looking forawrd to it :wave:


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

haha gordan b!...pleb! you may work for a LOVIN...i get that for free!


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

pete_172 said:


> haha gordan b!...pleb! you may work for a LOVIN...i get that for free!


haha - i wondered y u wer round :buffer: his ma's car!

An she dont even drive :lol: (ah hes gona be ragin to)


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Right so what date is it??


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Wel gordy_b has booked the 6th off work to clean his pashion wagon (not that he does much apart 4m pen pushin anyways) so i think we should change it to peeve him off  - haha - only jokin ya big son

6th sounds good as long as there arent to many clubland boppers that would rather go there :tumbleweed:


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

I doubt it, we're all FAR too old for that! 

Ronnie can u change the name of the thread to the 6th feb lease


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

id go if i had a ticket. could well go down to this though if its supposed to a good night. no point goin down from ards in the rain! jonny ill be staying at yours boyo!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

there u go! what time at' Ill be there about 8pm ish!


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

8 would do well??

Ruth


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

pete_172 said:


> id go if i had a ticket. could well go down to this though if its supposed to a good night. no point goin down from ards in the rain! jonny ill be staying at yours boyo!


Do wel boss - buffin session on the friday then - i think so :buffer: , lol

Oh aye an pete - BYOSB :thumb:


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

everyone up for this? 

Thursday 6th March - 8pm @ Rushmere mcd's car park next the bottle banks?


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

yup i will be there


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

sounds good! :thumb:


----------



## gordyb (Dec 10, 2006)

yip ill be there!


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Anyone welcome?:wave:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yea i'll be there, might b a few minutes late I am in England that day and fly in about 7 so need to get home and change first!! dont u hate work!!


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Eeeek, hopefully I can still make it. Forgot I have a 'Go for it' class thing that night. Will try my best.


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

'Go for it' - SKIP IT - ul still get your money


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

oh if only this wasnt on a thursday night, and if the weather was a bit better


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

What money lol. hardly worth the effort. Just need all the help I can get with the books lol


----------



## ST_Colin (May 11, 2007)

Just noticed this, shame I can't make it!

Though i'd be embarrassed given the state of my car! How many meets usually take place during the year?


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

This is actually my first time on detailing world in about 4 months

 

Ruth alerted me to this meet, and sayin as its pretty close to me, would be rude not to go!


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Also, I think a better part of Rushmere would be the underground carpark thingy, where Debenhams is. It's never busy on a thursday night, and theres lots of lights and a bit of warmth, whereas McD's carpark is dark and cold! (I know stoneyfordni likes that, but we can't all play by his rules!)

What you reckon?


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Looks like I'll be there after all. Yeha!


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

8pm in the underground car park then, same place as last time maybe??


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Just back from the future... was a good wee evening!


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

yeh, was good craic - just in!
Chat u's l8r folks.


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Long drive home for you! lol. Not a bad night too cold tho  look forward to better weather


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yea it was a bit nippy alright!!! good to see u all looking forward to the next on in the better weather!!! Stoni.. loving the Rolla now thats what I call a wee beestie!!


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> Yea it was a bit nippy alright!!! good to see u all looking forward to the next on in the better weather!!! Stoni.. loving the Rolla now thats what I call a wee beestie!!


A hairy one?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

oh yea u'll learn to duck the next time!!!! LOL


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

lol, that was funny!
I'd have been slapped for that one!


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll get him back for it later


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Glad to see the abuse has continued from last nite, lol

Was good too put a few faces to the names and as said wer all hoping the better weather gets here soon :thumb:


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> Stoni.. loving the Rolla now thats what I call a wee beestie!!


must get you a run out in it next time fella (Y)

the infamous bench pic


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

lol, class! 
Where's the rest of the pics??!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stoneyfordni said:


> must get you a run out in it next time fella (Y)
> 
> the infamous bench pic


mmmmmm that looks like the reverse cowboy to me!!!!! good job Argie wasn't there last night!!


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

lovin the pics Louis!! very nice indeedie!


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

Louis I didn't realise that was you with the camera :$ Apologies! Nice pics tho

Ruth..


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice pics Louis :thumb:


----------



## ST_Colin (May 11, 2007)

Shame I didn't get to this, I'll have to make the next one.

Any ideas of when?

Colin


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

nice pics lads will try and get to the next meet with the AstraOwnersNetwork.com crew


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

sweet


----------

